# Lupin's Book List



## Lupin

Thought I'd post a list of books I have here.

*The Encylopedia of Aquarium Fish, by Dick Mills, Quarto Publishing*
This book has over 224 pages and comprises species profiles of freshwater and saltwater fish alike. It certainly is a good book with more new species included in comparison to other books. Photos are also included for every species written in it. You will however need to research further before considering a fish because most species profiles do not include the certain level of aggression of a fish.

*The Natural Aquarium Handbook, by Ines Scheurmann, Barron's*
A nice handbook with over 150 pages of information on several fish species. Over 15 pages consist of colorful photos of fish arranged in categories where respective species profiles are being discussed. It's pretty much a good book and is recommended even for beginners.

*Guide to Freshwater and Marine Aquarium Fish, Simon and Schuster, Inc.*
Another good book although the version was done in the late 1970's so the information by now is outdated although it's pretty much basic and still can prove very usefil. It includes plenty of photos for every fish being discussed and comprises of 300 pages of good information.

*Cichlids, by Georg Zurlo, Barron's*
A good book for the cichlidophiles. It comprises of 70 pages of photos and species profiles. It's pretty much basic and explains almost everything you need to know about cichlids. I recommend this to beginners who wish to keep cichlids out of passion.

*The Complete Aquarium, by Peter W. Scott, Dorling Kindersley Limited*
This is one of my most favorite books when it comes to attempting a biotope tank. Everything you need to know about biotopes is there. An appendix on the basic fishkeeping is included along with 180 other pages of good information on fish, invertebrates, biotopes and many more.

*The Ultimate Encylopedia of Aquarium Fish and Fish Care, by Mary Bailey and Gina Sandford, Anness Publishing Limited*
It is a very nice ultimate encyclopedia indeed containing 256 pages of good information and neat photos of fish. This was my second book and I kept reading this over and over as I cannot just satisfy myself by taking only one glance over the information written. Definitely, this is a must-read for every hobbyist.

*Practical Fishkeeping, by Mary Bailey and Gina Sandford, Anness Publishing Limited*
This was given to me as a birthday gift. I did not intend to buy this one since it is simply a smaller version of the book mentioned above minus the fish profiles. Basically, this book focuses more on the aquarium upkeeping more than anything else.

*Tropical Freshwater Aquarium, by Gina Sandford, Barron's*
This book focuses on how to start an aquarium without too much problems. I recommend it especially for beginners and it also includes a few species that make fine additions in a new aquarium.

*The Complete Aquarium Guide, Konemann*
Another book I can recommend. This was translated from French by Matthew Clarke, who is currently an editor in Practical Fishkeeping of the United Kingdom. It is really a comprehensive guide and contains detailed information of everything you need to know.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

Thanks for posting Lupin. :thumbsup:


----------

